

Internal Branding - thinkingserious
http://www.thinkingserious.com/2008/07/05/internal-branding/
Internal branding is becoming a key to your overall marketing strategy. The information presented in this post came from six years of experience through over 550 focus groups.
======
seiji
I think the article is trying to say "Your employees have to play along with
your chosen image" much like google requires employees to project a light and
playful image of the company when working on its behalf.

Steve Yegge gave a great explanation of branding at OSCON 2007:
<http://blip.tv/file/319044/> (and his ramblings about it at [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-make-funny-ta...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/08/how-to-make-funny-talk-title-without.html) )

